# Surgery consult (insult)



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I had my surgery consult today... and there were absolutely no insults involved (for those of you wondering, in a previous post my spell checker changed the word consult to insult and I announced to the thyroid board that I have my surgical insult coming up LOL).

Anywho.... I had my consult today and I will be having a total thyroidectomy on September 20. My endocrinologist was planning on the partial thyroidectomy but I was starting to think that the full thyroidectomy was the way to go and the surgeon agreed. So, there we have it. I've got an enormous cyst on the right, a growing nodule with calcifications in the isthmus, and numerous buggers on the left. But the 5 cm cyst kind of steals the show. Good riddence, buddy.

Now I have to schedule the pre-op check up at my GP and stock up on ice cream and 7-Up and old movies and I'm good to go. I'm a Mom of a small child so I'm naively viewing this as as sort of vacation from housework or something. Wry sense of humor. Can't help it.

Lynn


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, congratulations, and you enjoy that little "vacation"! Just keep imagining yourself on that beach... 

Add earplugs to your "stuff to bring to hospital" list.

As for the "good riddance, buddy" comment... when I found out I would need the completion thyroidectomy because the pathology from my first surgery showed cancer, I had a small "Going Away Party" for my thyroid. My close friends came, and we had fun with it! (Always looking for an excuse to have a little fun...and really, why the heck not?)

And here's your insult for today...no extra charge: Why did the chicken cross the road? To get away from you. (Kidding, of course... )


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

SnoodMama said:


> I had my surgery consult today... and there were absolutely no insults involved (for those of you wondering, in a previous post my spell checker changed the word consult to insult and I announced to the thyroid board that I have my surgical insult coming up LOL).
> 
> Anywho.... I had my consult today and I will be having a total thyroidectomy on September 20. My endocrinologist was planning on the partial thyroidectomy but I was starting to think that the full thyroidectomy was the way to go and the surgeon agreed. So, there we have it. I've got an enormous cyst on the right, a growing nodule with calcifications in the isthmus, and numerous buggers on the left. But the 5 cm cyst kind of steals the show. Good riddence, buddy.
> 
> ...


I didn't have a surgical insult but I did have an endocrinologist insult! :anim_63:

Good luck! I wish we could go together - I'm worse than a small child when it comes to needles. I'm such a chicken I had to have a baby needle for a nuclear stress test!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

SnoodMama said:


> I had my surgery consult today... and there were absolutely no insults involved (for those of you wondering, in a previous post my spell checker changed the word consult to insult and I announced to the thyroid board that I have my surgical insult coming up LOL).
> 
> Anywho.... I had my consult today and I will be having a total thyroidectomy on September 20. My endocrinologist was planning on the partial thyroidectomy but I was starting to think that the full thyroidectomy was the way to go and the surgeon agreed. So, there we have it. I've got an enormous cyst on the right, a growing nodule with calcifications in the isthmus, and numerous buggers on the left. But the 5 cm cyst kind of steals the show. Good riddence, buddy.
> 
> ...


Good sense of humor always helps...laughter is the best medicine! Sounds like a good thing to say good bye to the little muck maker once and for all. That way you won't ave to do it all over again. September 20 is not too fall away, stock up on your goodies. A vacation from housework is always a good thing! :hugs:


----------

